# Change Avatar?



## abjcooking (Jun 13, 2005)

I am trying to change my avatar.  How do I get to my profile where I can change it?  I am able to view it, but that's it?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2005)

Go to user cp up at the top of this page. On the left of that page will have edit avatar, click on that. Right click and delete the url for the one you have and paste the new one. That should work, if not, come back and post again and maybe mj, jkath or someone that is a site helper can get you an answer.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2005)

Try clicking on Quick Links. Follow the instructions, it should get you there. Let me know if you have anymore trouble.


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

Pretty good, Texas.
Now, ABJ, once you've deleted your old avatar, you can't get it back. You must place it back. There are controls for uploading a new image, and you can either browse your own computer, or find one on a website. Max you can use is 80x80 pixels, or 64 kb, whichever is smaller.

MJ and GB are really good at helping, btw.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, I am going to try and change it when I get home tonight.  If I have any problems I'll definitly let you know.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2005)

abj.. if I did it anyone can do it.  The hardest part was finding a photo that was small enough to fit in the size allowed.


----------

